# New Member Generator Question



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

First, what a cool place!! We have had our new 28 FRLS since Labor Day, and we are really enjoying it. We have about worn the tires out since we got it, and have no intention of slowing down. This is my third towable, but my first fifth wheel, and it is a joy to pull!!

Now for my question ( and I know the generator thing has probably been beaten to death, but

We presently have an Onan homepower 6500 portable generator, which works well, but is too big and noisy. It is difficult to carry because of its height, which creates the potential for interference if I put it in the truck bed, and there is no place in the trailer to put it. It also is not even remotely weatherproof.

I had almost decided to hang some sort of platform off of the back of the trailer, but have hesitated due to my fear of encountering warranty issues with Keystone ( service with my selling dealer has already been a nightmare- don't want to give them any ammunition).

Anyway, while attending the RV show, I came across a reasonably good deal on a Kipor 3000 sinemaster inverter gen. I had not considered anything that small before because we have a 15k a/c, but in talking with a couple of techs, I was told that a 3kw gen should handle the trailer without too much problem, provided we used a bit of management with the a/c, water heater and microwave (we have to do that now to some extent, even when on shore power.

I am wondering if anyone here can relate real world experience with this generator and any significant issues/problems, particularly someone with a 15k a/c.

Thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Can't help with the generator questions but welcome to the site!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi bradnbecca
















to Outbackers!

We have the kargoroo and a 2000 watt Honda generator...afraid I wouldn't be much help in that department either, 
but someone will be with you shortly









Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

The Kipor would be a great investment. You will especially be pleased as the inverter style generators were built with the myriad of electronics that we have to deal with today. Though it is a bit louder than the Honda, it a lot quieter than your Onan. I have a Honda EU3000is and it handles the A/C without a problem and I even can run the microwave. I'm suprised that you have to be concerned when on shore power. Also consider using the propane side of the water heater when on the generator. It'll take far less energy over the long run.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bradnbecca Welcome to the Outbackers family. I'm not sure if you are talking about the Kipor 3000ti or the 3000 watt Kipor 3500ti. I have a Kipor 3000thi but it is only 2500 watts and weights about 60 lbs the 3500ti is 3000 watts and weights I think 140 lbs. My Kipor 3000thi will run my AC even above 6000 feet but I'm not sure if it will run a 15K AC my AC is a 13.5K. Now that Kipor 3500ti 3000watt should run it with no problem Same with the Honda 3000 or 2 Honda 2000's in parallel.

Now I hope I didn't totally confuse you


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







Glad you found us. I have a Honda EU3000is and run the AC with no problem. The Kipor should be fine for you though you might want to look at the 3500ti as Bill said.

Scott


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I am kinda confused right now. Nosing around on ebay, i have seen the 3000TI with two different pictures- one of them is smaller, like the Honda 2000, and the other is the bigger model, which, I am assuming is the same one that used to be the 3500. I am guessing that what you guys are telling me is that the second one (the one with the twist lock and the wheels) is the one I want, correct? I believe that is the one that the local dealer has on sale, but his price is substantially higher than what they are going for on the 'bay.

I sure wish there were a way I could rent one to see how it will work with my trailer. . . . .


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

You are right. The larger (140 lbs/wheels) unit is the 3500, while the smaller one is the 3000, and actually runs tops at 2600 watts. I have the smaller unit for my 28krs, and it works great. 
You have to be careful buying off of Ebay because many of those units are "gray market" and will not be covered by warranty. The authorized/warranty covered dealers will usually tell you in their adds that their units are covered under warranty, and the gray market people will not mention warranties. If in doubt, send them an email before bidding.

Good luck and happy Oubacking!
John


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

bradnbecca said:


> Well, I am kinda confused right now. Nosing around on ebay, i have seen the 3000TI with two different pictures- one of them is smaller, like the Honda 2000, and the other is the bigger model, which, I am assuming is the same one that used to be the 3500. I am guessing that what you guys are telling me is that the second one (the one with the twist lock and the wheels) is the one I want, correct? I believe that is the one that the local dealer has on sale, but his price is substantially higher than what they are going for on the 'bay.
> 
> I sure wish there were a way I could rent one to see how it will work with my trailer. . . . .


Welcome to Outbackers.com.

I personally own a 3000ti (the 60# suitcase version). This is the model that produces a surge up to 3K but is really only cranking out 2600 watts for the most part.

To explain the confusing model numbers you are seeing on Ebay, within the past year, KIPOR re-badged their 3500 models (the 140lb versions) to a true 3000 and the model I own that was known as a 3000, is supposed to be renamed as well.

Please note that KIPOR authorized dealers are capable of offering you a standard 2 year warranty. Others that are sellling on Ebay but are not authorized dealers appear to offer only a 1 year warranty but since I didn't buy from an un-authorized dealer, I can not tell you if that 1 year warranty will even be honored.

My KIPOR is a workhorse and thus far (1 years use), it works as it was designed. I provide the basic maintenance at the appropriate intervals and its very easy to do.

At first glance, it appears as though KIPOR has discontinued my portable gen-set version.

Here is KIPOR's official website http://www.kipor.com/prouducts_detail.asp?info_id=748

Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> Well, I am kinda confused right now. Nosing around on ebay, i have seen the 3000TI with two different pictures- one of them is smaller, like the Honda 2000, and the other is the bigger model, which, I am assuming is the same one that used to be the 3500. I am guessing that what you guys are telling me is that the second one (the one with the twist lock and the wheels) is the one I want, correct? I believe that is the one that the local dealer has on sale, but his price is substantially higher than what they are going for on the 'bay.
> 
> I sure wish there were a way I could rent one to see how it will work with my trailer. . . . .


Yeah it is confusing I wish that Kipor would have named them correctly the 3000ti like I have is 2600 watts and will run my AC with no problems but I have a 13.5K AC unit. The 3000 watt Kipor is called a 3500ti much heaver but has the power to do what you want. Now Kipor was going to change the model #'s to 2600 for mine and 3000 for the 3500 but I think they came up with a whole new numbering system. See their web page. I don't know why they came up with the numbers like this it as confused everyone.

The 3000ti (2600w) might run your AC at sea level but I think you would be better off with the 3500ti (3000w) unit or a Honda 3000. You can also connect two 2000 watt honda's in parallel if weight is a issue then you are only lifting 45 lbs each but this is kinda expensive. 
Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't go wrong with the Kipor, Honda or as I have the Yamaha 3000 Boost model. But I did want to chime in on transportation of generator. I also have a F250 like you and I installed a front mounted class three hitch and employ a cargo basket for transporting the generator. I lock the generator right to the tow loop and it works out great. I do alot of drycamping and have had a lot of people like the idea. The only drawback is loading it, there is no way around it the generators are heavy but I don't mind.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We have the Kipor 3000ti (2600w) as well. We bought it on eBay and have been very happy with it. When we lost electricity for 4 days last month, it ran our home furnace. For that reason alone, it was worth the investment! We purchased a front receiver and cargo basket from etrailer.com and carry it that way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, bradnbecca!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! As you have seen, it is a great choice!









CamperAndy is our resident Kipor expert, and I'm sure will chime in soon. In the mean time, I know that he has been very pleased with his.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the old KGE3500Ti which has been re-badged to KGE3000Ti. The old model KGE3000Ti has been discontinued but there is at least 1 dealer selling the old 3000 on E-Bay and there is also the new 3000 for sale on E-Bay so it can be very confusing. I purchased mine on E-Bay and other then the battery dieing after one season the generator has been great.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I have the old KGE3500Ti which has been re-badged to KGE3000Ti. The old model KGE3000Ti has been discontinued but there is at least 1 dealer selling the old 3000 on E-Bay and there is also the new 3000 for sale on E-Bay so it can be very confusing. I purchased mine on E-Bay and other then the battery dieing after one season the generator has been great.


Is the output the same on the 3500 and the 3000 that are for sale on the bay? I am a little hesitant to buy off of ebay because i have read some horror stories of units showing up with serial numbers removed, etc, particularly from West Coast, which is one of the vendors on ebay selling the 3500/3000's. We have a local dealer that is selling the KGE3000ti (the big one that looks like the Honda 3000) for $1100 out the door. I figured it might be worth the extra $100 or so to have a local point of contact if the thing blows up.

I really like the idea of having a generator that is fairly weather proof and that I can throw in the bed of my truck without having to worry about the pin box of my fiver hitting it- I had the dealer install a second shore power cord that omes out through the pin box, so I can run the trailer off of the gen while I am mobile if I want to (should be good for "precooling" the trailer in hot weather).

I am still toying with the idea of hanging a platform off the back of the trailer and using my Onan ( inside a noise reducing enclosure). That gen is way powerful enough to run everything with no hiccups. There is a welding shop in Houston that specializes in RV's and can build me a solid platform utilizing two 2" recievers so that it would be removeable for about $600. I am just afraid of running into warranty problems if I do it this way- my selling dealer has already been wonderfully non-responsive and unhelpful with the problems we have had with the coach. I vacillate from moment to moment about which would be the best way to go. If I were really sure that the Kipor would handle the trailer ( I am particularly concerned because of the 15k a/c), the decision would be a no-brainer.

We will use the gen fairly often - we are in Texas and travel with dogs, and want the ability to run the a/c when we stop to eat, sightsee, etc, and want to leave the "kids" in the trailer. We also will be drycamping several times a year for 4-5 days at a stretch, and from the end of March on here, the heat is definitely an issue and a/c is a neccesity.

Andy, do you have a 15k or 13.5 in your trailer, and how does this unit work for you?

BTW, I am very jealous- you live in one of my favorite parts of the USA. The only problem is, I always hit my golf ball to where the green was on a _previous day _ on #14 at the resort course LOL.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bradnbecca said:


> I vacillate from moment to moment about which would be the best way to go. If I were really sure that the Kipor would handle the trailer ( I am particularly concerned because of the 15k a/c), the decision would be a no-brainer.
> 
> We will use the gen fairly often - we are in Texas and travel with dogs, and want the ability to run the a/c when we stop to eat, sightsee, etc, and want to leave the "kids" in the trailer. We also will be drycamping several times a year for 4-5 days at a stretch, and from the end of March on here, the heat is definitely an issue and a/c is a neccesity.
> 
> ...


We have the 13.5 AC and the generator runs it just fine. If you have a local dealer that is only 100 more then E-Bay then get it there and enjoy. When I purchased mine the only place you could get one was on E-Bay.

You could always ask the dealer for a test run in the parking lot. It would serve both you and him with the information that you both would want to see it actually run a 15.0 AC.

The Coeur d'Alene Resort course is really fun, I play it once a year and really enjoy it. The 14th is really unique.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

> You could always ask the dealer for a test run in the parking lot. It would serve both you and him with the information that you both would want to see it actually run a 15.0 AC.


I have called every dealer in town that sells them (there are at least 6 dealers in Houston), and none of them will let me "try before I buy", including the loser dealership that I bought my Outback from. I guess I could just suck it up and buy it and sell it if it doesn't work, but I really don't want to take a couple hundred dollar hit just to try it.

I will probably end up with one and keeping my fingers crossed- at this point it is a coin toss . . . .

BTW- how weatherproof is the Kipor?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

bradnbecca said:


> > You could always ask the dealer for a test run in the parking lot. It would serve both you and him with the information that you both would want to see it actually run a 15.0 AC.
> 
> 
> I have called every dealer in town that sells them (there are at least 6 dealers in Houston), and none of them will let me "try before I buy", including the loser dealership that I bought my Outback from. I guess I could just suck it up and buy it and sell it if it doesn't work, but I really don't want to take a couple hundred dollar hit just to try it.
> ...


If you want to deal with a quality authorized KIPOR dealer, I recommend http://oregoncomputerpower.com/kipor_generators.html

I just checked with them, they only have two (2) of the originally badged KIPOR 3500ti (140# model) on hand at a price of $1,139.00/ea. If you purchase their oil package it comes with an offer to extend the standard warranty from 2 to 4 years (thru the oil manufacturer company).

Ask questions and they will get the answers for you!


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

I took the lazy way out and just had Camping World to install a Onan 3600 close to the propane tanks, enclosed in its own Box. A vent was added to the door behind the pin. No problem, no lifting. Just push the button. They told me they would install a remote start button in the control panel for another $100. I passed.

And yes, I do have the 15K AC.

I love this set-up.

Lola


----------

